# RE: Fuel Rail Covers-Painting-?



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

*RE: Fuel Rail Covers-Painting-?*

Need some input/suggestions please; I plan to have the OEM fuel rail covers painted (professionally) to match my Goat; impulse Blue Metallic Code 987K. 
I was thinking of leaving the black area and GTO emblem alone. What do you all think about that, good idea? Or would painting the entire covers look better? 
Thanks again for the feedback…


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I've seen em painted, some with wild paint schemes and they looked good. I'd use high heat paint.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I`d leave the black part alone too.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks - I agree...:cheers



Rukee said:


> I`d leave the black part alone too.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> Need some input/suggestions please; I plan to have the OEM fuel rail covers painted (professionally) to match my Goat; impulse Blue Metallic Code 987K.
> I was thinking of leaving the black area and GTO emblem alone. What do you all think about that, good idea? Or would painting the entire covers look better?
> Thanks again for the feedback…


What would look good is leaving the black area as is and then all the silver have it painted blue..even the letters GTO. That is the way to go my friend.:cheers


----------



## LilBlkGTO04 (Jun 5, 2008)

i painted mine. left the letters silver. and sprayed the entire thing with a flat black and then resprayed the part that raises up a dark red metallic color. came out really good and they are still like the day i painted them.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Let's have a peek at them...Post some Pics. Please...:cheers



LilBlkGTO04 said:


> i painted mine. left the letters silver. and sprayed the entire thing with a flat black and then resprayed the part that raises up a dark red metallic color. came out really good and they are still like the day i painted them.


----------



## LilBlkGTO04 (Jun 5, 2008)

PDQ GTO said:


> Let's have a peek at them...Post some Pics. Please...:cheers


I will have to take some in good day light. once the red finally dried it turned into like a dark cherry red that u can only see in certain light it looks sweet. maybe ill make my fiance take some pics while im at work..


----------



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Fuel Rails*

Image of Fuel Rail Covers - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
Painted Mine same color as exterior, torid red, left the black area, purchased metal lettes GTO, applied them of the existing letters..
Really turned out nice:
KICKS06
S.E.G.T.O.A
Dallas, Ga.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

The red fuel rails look awesome!


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

kicks06 said:


> Image of Fuel Rail Covers - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
> Painted Mine same color as exterior, torid red, left the black area, purchased metal lettes GTO, applied them of the existing letters..
> Really turned out nice:
> KICKS06
> ...


I like that color combo. I do believe if I still had my torrid red i would have done the same except that I would paint the strut tower bar red. looks great man!!!


----------



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Fuel Rails*

Be sure to take them to a good paint show locally...mine were clear coated and no special heat resistant paint..if the paint can set outside in the sun these days, a little engine heat want hurt:
kicks06


----------

